# ants and grasshoppers



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ever see the cartoon with the ants and the grasshopper? A perfect look at the world today.
OH THE WORLD OWES ME A LIVING !!!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

yeah, but they are beginning to be enough grasshoppers to keep one in as president. Then the president grasshopper can take from the ants and give to the other grasshoppers who keeps him in office.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> yeah, but they are beginning to be enough grasshoppers to keep one in as president. Then the president grasshopper can take from the ants and give to the other grasshoppers who keeps him in office.


DO NOT EVER PISS OFF THE ANTS!!! Have you seen those fire ants? We may just have to put a bounty on those grasshopper bastards!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Funny thing is in nature, the ants eventually will catch up to the grasshopper and eat it.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

How many ants are just grasshoppers who wannabe?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> yeah, but they are beginning to be enough grasshoppers to keep one in as president. Then the president grasshopper can take from the ants and give to the other grasshoppers who keeps him in office.


grants and asshoppers?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Funny thing is in nature, the ants eventually will catch up to the grasshopper and eat it.
> 
> View attachment 2289


Exactly the answer I was looking for..


----------



## KingM (Aug 1, 2013)

If you consider this as evolutionary strategy (I know that might not go over well here, but hear me out), the grasshopper strategy is very effective in times of plenty. Live off the fat of the land, father your children with many women and then abandon them to be raised by others. That works as long as there is plenty to go around. If it goes on long enough, the world starts to look like Idiocracy.

But in a time of scarcity, the savers, the close communities and families, will be the ones who survive. The grasshoppers will turn into a plague of locusts and devour all they can, but there will be only so many green fields and then they'll die in the wastelands. Then the ants build civilization up again, thus encouraging rapid growth in the grasshopper population again.


----------

